# First pen in 1 1/2 years.



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is my first since Ike. It just has a hut wax finish on it. Some will see my screw up but I ain't gonna say till they do.:smile::smile:
This is some spalted hackberry cross grain cut. On a Polaris pen kit. It feels good folks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

long time, glad your back on the bike


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Must be nice to only have to write something every couple years...run back to the shop and make something to write something with! :biggrin:

Good lookin pen Robert...hope you get to write with it more often! :smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Glad ya got your 'jive' back , Bobby...

Looks GOOD to me...unless ya left the 'guts' out of it....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok These pens have a big end and a small end. The small end goes toward the point of the pen. the big end goes to the top of the pen. I have them reversed. Won't happen again I promise.:biggrin:

It is really hard to fix cause these pens have a small piece that is pressed into the tube before the top end is pressed in. Its almost impossible to get it out.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

WELCOME BACK!!!! Glad to see you back in production - even if you did screw it up.







Looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see you back in the saddle Bobby!! I dont cal them screw ups only challanges!! Good looking Pen Mate!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Glad you're back at it Bobby. That will make a good pen to keep in the shop. I have several in mine.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My neighbor just saw it and he wants it. Even though its a mess up. He said he likes it that way LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good looking Bobby, love the cross grain!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome back Maestro


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yea Buddy ! 
Back in the saddle again ! 
I don't think I have seen that style of pen before. I like it. 
I also don't think it looks backwards, but that's how I see most things.

So, how many pens will you get out of 2 truck loads of black walnut and 2 full Hackberry trees. Hummmm, You better get the big bottle of Hut Polish.


----------

